# What's Your Criteria?



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

For saving things for the kids, grandkids, etc?

I'm moving & am trying to pare down so asked my adult children what they wanted me to save for them. One specified just one piece of furniture - the other said "bring everything" (ha ha 2000 miles I'm hauling everything?)

So, what's your criteria for saving things for them?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If they want it they need to come and get it. It&#8217;s one thing to make photo albums for your kids, entirely different lugging furniture around.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If they are willing to pay the cost of shipping, they can have it. If I want them to keep it despite their desire, I'd pay for it. 
Be careful, this can be a mine field. Make sure that everyone takes responsibility for their choices.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Luckily my kids live close by and I am always sending things home with them! If they want something - they better take it - because I've been clearing stuff out for the past couple years. It may not be here tomorrow.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I give stuff as I go along if I think someone might like to have it, but mostly they don't seem too interested in my stuff. So they will have to deal with it when I'm gone, I guess.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I want to get rid of all of my stuff BEFORE so that they DON'T have to deal with it when I'm gone! I keep reminding myself of that every time I start cleaning out a closet, shelf or the shed.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We didn't save. We gave/are giving the family heirlooms away while we are still alive. 

As we were downsizing (and this happened over a period of 12 years) we decided what we wanted to keep either for use or for beauty and appreciation and then divided up the rest. 

It is not as if Great Grandmama's cedar chest is going to disappear off the face of the earth as we will see it when we visit. 

Every couple of years we have gone through things again and given away more. We have had the appreciation and use of these possessions for decades and we quite enjoy that they are being appreciated by others and we get to see it. 

And we have lots of photographs if we ever get a longing to see something when we are not visiting. All these things were a part of our lives and often played a role in our photographs. And I have yet to look at any because the memories are still perfectly vivid.

We will continue to do this bit by bit and when it comes to the end there should not be much to worry about.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

COSunflower,
I think you have the right idea. I got a lot hauled here. Now have to sort it. I did my will and all the other papers to go with that. Lawyer did what I had to have Now need to write letter of instructions and list who gets what. List can be redone or stuff marked off or added. 

n


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

We have been downsizing and I ask my three daughters, grand daughter and grandson if there is anything they want? If I am not using it then I tell them to come get it. If it is something I still use they will get it later. I also made family photo albums for all the girls and two grand kids. Surprisingly it is the grandson we raised who is most sentimental about things he grew up around.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I just got done doing this with you moms place when she passed, kids wanted stuff but took forever to come get it. Or they said take it to your place mom we will come get it later. Sure they will. Put a time limit on the kids, let them know when the time is up its gone


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

lmrose said:


> We have been downsizing and I ask my three daughters, grand daughter and grandson if there is anything they want? If I am not using it then I tell them to come get it. If it is something I still use they will get it later. I also made family photo albums for all the girls and two grand kids. Surprisingly it is the grandson we raised who is most sentimental about things he grew up around.


 
Interestingly our DSs is the one who cares, more than DD. He wanted a nice storage attic in his cabin. When his Grandmother passed this summer, he was the one who wanted the most of her things. He was very close to her but he is very sentimental and appreciates anything/everything family related. Of course we think he is a little bit of a hoarder, not a bad thing, he sees a use in everything. Ooopps, he may be a little like his father....James


----------

